# New Cooler Float



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Her is my latest PVC creation. Floats shallower than last yeras 1. Huge cooler with 6pk acess hole. What do you guys think? It is no comparison to The Fishing Muel from Choppedliver. (That thing is awsomw!) It is just an improve from last years float. All 4" 3034 sewer pipe. I still need to add the tie-down points and tow point. It floated me in the pool alright. Cant wait to try her out. I have a seperate cooler in it just for the fish/beer under the flounder access door!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey man Torrez here! Great job! What size cooler and pipe did you use


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats really cool!!!!


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

I hear Coldwater Creek talking to you also.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Good Job man, I think that's really cool.



What did you use to attach the strap to the PVC?


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

For those wondering, i built it out 4" 3034 sewer pipe. You can built to cooler size, mine is a 72 QT monster. The 1500lb cargo straps are screwed in the pipe with #8 x 1 1/4 SS upolstry screws, with a adjacent load should hold a ton of wt. I sat on it in my pool and it held me fine, I weigh 165. I could see it being popular on Cold Water as a tubing companion. I have ordered a set of Baloon beach tires that i will mount on a through shaft axel at the back end. It still floats a little assheavy with the battery all the way in the back, but dosent touch my shallowest step 2" deep. Took less than an hour to make, at a cost of $35 (Minus cooler).

Thanks for the input!!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *banjovie (3/18/2010)*For those wondering, i built it out 4" 3034 sewer pipe. You can built to cooler size, mine is a 72 QT monster. The 1500lb cargo straps are screwed in the pipe with #8 x 1 1/4 SS upolstry screws, with a adjacent load should hold a ton of wt. I sat on it in my pool and it held me fine, I weigh 165. I could see it being popular on Cold Water as a tubing companion. I have ordered a set of Baloon beach tires that i will mount on a through shaft axel at the back end. It still floats a little assheavy with the battery all the way in the back, but dosent touch my shallowest step 2" deep. Took less than an hour to make, at a cost of $35 (Minus cooler).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input!!




Good job!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Purdy cool stuff.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

I like the design - pretty cool. Did you fill the pipes with foam?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the invite Banjo. That thing floats. Lots of macro bait every where btw...low tide very low tide.....but fun as always.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks Fishermon aka Abe for going out for the sea trial. Findings: Pros: Floats good in skinny water, Has a ton of room for beer/fish, battery,Not too heavy to tow in the water. Cons: Heavy with a battery in it 2 Man carry from the truck, CG off with the battery in the back (battery needs to move fwd 6 inches (didnt have a bag of ice in the front should be good then)Future adjustments: Hard wire 2 12v dc plugs on the top of the cooler with internal alligator clips, Add wheels for easy towing on the ground, I plan to try it with a large rubbermaid container. Add some clipr to hold gigs and lights for transport. It didnt fit all the way in my sport trac, but will fit in a (Mans sized truck). Note the test was done in real shallow water, tide was real low. No Flatties, But the good news was a tone of real small bait-fish. SOON! "If you build it they will come"

Thanks


----------



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

That looks great to me. I am new in Pensacola and looking for someone to teach me how to gig for the flat fish. I have been reading and looking at all the pictures. Even looking for some to take me and my wife out and show us how to gig. Paying our way is no problem.. Email me at [email protected]


----------

